# Do "guests" get pressured to attend Owner Updates? (specifically Angels Camp)



## UnpokemonMom (Aug 2, 2021)

Son and his friends are all 21, so now I'm worried that one of them will get pressured into buying when none can afford it.  At Angels Camp, will they get pressured to attend any meetings or be tempted by offers of free stuff?

I've already warned my son but I can see his friends thinking that a $100 gift card may be worth their time.


----------



## klpca (Aug 2, 2021)

We just stayed at Worldmark Depoe Bay a couple of weeks ago. The pressure was low and subtle, but it was there. The guy I spoke with (check in was curbside) definitely backed down when I said "we have six timeshares and we love what we own because it works perfectly for our needs", but this never even phases the folks in Mexico who immediately pivot to a trade in. In our case they were offering a "free week" through RCI which I am sure are the last minute weeks, so nothing to get excited about. I suppose that it depends on who they talk to. Maybe send all of them an email letting them know what will happen, warning them not to do it, and letting them know about rescission in case they have a weak moment? I think that they definitely need to be forewarned.


----------



## UnpokemonMom (Aug 2, 2021)

klpca said:


> Maybe send all of them an email letting them know what will happen, warning them not to do it, and letting them know about rescission in case they have a weak moment? I think that they definitely need to be forewarned.



Thanks for confirming that I should warn all of them ahead of time. I remember the days when credit card companies were allowed on college campuses, and every student signed up for a credit card for the free gifts.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 2, 2021)

Your breathing and have a pulse, your pressured. In general, however some places have NO actives sales, and then it is likely not high pressure at all.


----------



## Hobokie (Aug 2, 2021)

Angels Camp pressure is HIGH to attend a sales presentation! I was there in September with my husband (we are owners) and they offered really tempting stuff for an owners update. They offered wine tasting at one of the wineries with I think a meal too? I remember thinking I would have attended if we weren’t already fully committed with our time… they won’t give you keys until you say no at least 5 times and the guy was rude, to be honest. Buyer beware…


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Aug 2, 2021)

Agreed, very high pressure at Angel’s Camp. The most at any WM I have encountered. This was in 2019. Birch Bay or Blaine ( can’t remember which one off hand, not the one that was a former Rain Tree property) in Washington State was almost as bad.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 2, 2021)

Remember Nancy Reagan: "Just say NO."


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 2, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> Remember Nancy Reagan: "Just say NO."



And unplug your phone.  Angels Camp is very pushy.  They will have to say "no" multiple times and then the sales people will also call and slip notes under the door.  Once they get their keys, they should just walk away.  If they say 'yes' it will be hours and hours of lies and misery.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 2, 2021)

sue1947 said:


> And unplug your phone.  Angels Camp is very pushy.  They will have to say "no" multiple times and then the sales people will also call and slip notes under the door.  Once they get their keys, they should just walk away.  If they say 'yes' it will be hours and hours of lies and misery.



Unplugging the phone is good advice at any resort, and always the first thing I do, from my second-ever timeshare stay on.....


----------



## j.d. (Aug 2, 2021)

Just returned from Oceanside! Lady at front desk asked me  to attend presentation- I gave her “tell salespeople that I will NOT” attend until I can reserve 1 night reservation! Wait- faucet came off in bathroom on Friday ( I reported ) when I left due to Large sign out front looking for help this am@0930hrs!  Worldmark continues to impress NOT!


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 2, 2021)

klpca said:


> We just stayed at Worldmark Depoe Bay a couple of weeks ago. The pressure was low and subtle, but it was there. The guy I spoke with (check in was curbside) definitely backed down when I said "we have six timeshares and we love what we own because it works perfectly for our needs", but this never even phases the folks in Mexico who immediately pivot to a trade in. In our case they were offering a "free week" through RCI which I am sure are the last minute weeks, so nothing to get excited about. I suppose that it depends on who they talk to. Maybe send all of them an email letting them know what will happen, warning them not to do it, and letting them know about rescission in case they have a weak moment? I think that they definitely need to be forewarned.



Don't give a reason, the only word you use when asked is "no." Politely but firmly. It doesn't give them anything to respond to. If you give them a reason they'll treat it like a sales objection and try to overcome it.


----------



## Kiteflyer (Aug 6, 2021)

I was recently at Angels Camp and they did not pressure us to attend the sales presentation.  Maybe our experience is an outlier.


----------



## chellej (Aug 25, 2021)

We are at worldmark west Yellowstone this week on an exchange and it was not  even mentioned when we checked in.  No one has called.I

She did mention that the resort was due to be refurbished next year.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 26, 2021)

Last time we were at Worldmark West Yellowstone they did not have a Sales Office.


----------



## DASEBEE (Oct 18, 2022)

UnpokemonMom said:


> Son and his friends are all 21, so now I'm worried that one of them will get pressured into buying when none can afford it.  At Angels Camp, will they get pressured to attend any meetings or be tempted by offers of free stuff?
> 
> I've already warned my son but I can see his friends thinking that a $100 gift card may be worth their time.


If a guest is under 28 they are not eligible to attend a presentation.


----------



## sue1947 (Oct 18, 2022)

DASEBEE said:


> If a guest is under 28 they are not eligible to attend a presentation.


Absolutely not true.  Not to mention, assuming people who lie for a living pay any attention to 'the rules' is ridiculous.  

But a 2021 thread brought back to life;  always suspicious.


----------

